# Broken Teeth



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Alright, I wasn't at my moms home for a while due to her going to see family. I went by there tho to take care of the animals including my Rat Ruby. She seemed fine when I had came by even if I was in a rush. But when my mom came back and I went over Ruby was dirty and skinny. I bathed her and she was clean and I took care of her cage and gave her a new bowl of food. But she wasn't really eating and I was trying real hard to stay calm about it. She didn't want a dog treat either which was odd for her but she did eat a yogurt treat. I was worried about her being skinny but I thought maybe it's old age? But today she still wasn't eating much and was skinny still so I decided to look at her teeth. They seemed shorter than usual. So I'm sorta guessing she broke them some how and now I need tips to know how to get her to eat. She still eat yogurt bites though but she can only have 2 a day. Please help!


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd suggest going to a vet if possible to get an accurate diagnoses and treatment. If you can't, could you get a photo of her teeth? It's usually very easy to tell if a rat has a broken tooth by having a look, but you don't seem too sure. You just want to rule out any other health problems for sure, but it could be a broken tooth as you said. 

Teeth can break from injury, or if your rat suffers from malocclusion which is when the teeth aren't aligned correctly. If malocclusion is the issue, her teeth will have to be regularly trimmed every few weeks. A vet can show you how to do this yourself at home.

If it's broken it should grow back within a month or two. Feed soft foods along with supplements to help her maintain weight. Boost and Ensure are great supplements for this. It would be best to get her put on some pain medication from a vet if she's not eating normally.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Feed her liquid foods. She needs proper nourishment. You can give baby porridge, soy formula, other baby foods (the stuff in jars or the powdered veg/fruit/cereals that you mix with water. You also need to take her to a vet to get her teeth looked at properly and clipped if necessary. If the teeth aren't too damaged they should come back. A vet can also rule out other reasons for weight loss and give her a health check.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't think I would be able to take her to the vets. My mom wasn't too happy the last time I did. If it helps her top teeth seem a lot well yellow? Then her bottom. Okay. I'll get her baby food today. Thank u both!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Rats teeth being yellow is a healthy sign they shouldn't be white. Until her teeth are better and she's able to eat give her soft foods and baby foods try to get a good variety. Right now if it's only her teeth and if they did break and nothing else happened I'm sure they will grow back. Maybe it's more then just her teeth.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Well now I'm doubting her teeth broke but she doesn't seem to want solid foods really. Yogurt bites and the inside of a tomatoe are what she ate yesterday night after I kept pestering her about it. She doesn't seem to be drinking alot.She had vaginal bleeding before and I have medicine for that still but she's not bleeding. I honestly dont want to think she's sick again and thT it's either a broken tooth or perhaps old age even of she's not that old.


----------

